# Indonesian: dikepergok, anak kunci, mengebambangkan



## kata2

Bulan Ramadan, Pria Ini Justru Curi Kotak Amal - beritajatim news

" .............. Aksi SBU dikepergok warga sekitar yang sedang menunaikan ibadah, tersangka sempat diberi hadiah bogem mentah oleh warga, sebelum diamankan polisi dan digelandang ke Polsek Blimbing. ..............."

*If I understand correctly, "kepergok = terpergok = caught red-handed.  Is "di-" necessarily used in that sentence?* 

" ............."Modusnya, ia berpura-pura menjadi makmum saat salat Dhuhur, setelah itu merusak kunci gembok dengan anak kunci. Saat sepi, pelaku langsung mencongkel uang dalam kotak amal, dan kabur,” ujar Kanit Reskrim Polsek Blimbing, Iptu Yoyok Ucuk. .............."

*Is there any difference between "anak kunci" and just "kunci"? 
*
" ............ Polisi saat ini masih menyelidiki dan mengebambangkan kemungkinan adanya tempat lain atau dugaan jaringan pecuri spesialis kotak amal masjid. Dari penangkapan itu, polisi mengamankan barang bukti berupa obeng, tiga anak kunci dan uang hasil curian. ..................."

*Is "mengebambangkan" a combination of "meng" + "(k)e" + "bambang" + "kan"? 
It is the first time I have come across if it is the case.  *


----------



## ailsaurus

Yeah, "pergok" means "busted"  ^^
Kepergok (formal) = terpergok (formal)
Ke- and Ter- are used before "pergok" to show that the action was unexpected by the object/sufferer of the verb. 

Dipergok also means the same, but it usually shows who does the action and in this case, busting someone. 

So in English I'd say
Pria itu *terpergok* mencuri uang
= That man was busted stealing money. 

Pria itu *dipergoki warga* mencuri uang
= That man was busted by the locals stealing money.

Dikepergoki is wrong, use only either dipergoki or kepergok! 

 "anak kunci" and "kunci" are different
"Anak kunci" is part of a lock, it is something you open with a key, but not the lock as a whole. I'd say it's the inner system of a lock! ^^ which is what that man was trying to break

"Bambang" is a name not a verb xD
Mengembangkan is
Me + kembang + kan

"Kembang" means "to develop"

You get "meng" when "me" meets any verb starting with K. 

*Me* + *k*embang + kan = *meng*embangkan

Other changes are also seen when "Me" meets any verb starting with T, S, and P

*Me* + *t*akut + kan = *men*akutkan
*Me* + *t*ilang = *men*ilang

*Me* + *s*apu = *meny*apu
*Me* + *s*ehat + kan = *meny*ehatkan

*Me* + *p*erah = *mem*erah
*Me* + *p*engaruh + i = *mem*engaruhi


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your detailed reply.


----------



## Rani_Author

First, I should confirm you that the article used the wrong verbs (heaven knows because of wrong typing or the lack of the typist/ writer/ editor to type/ write/ edit it). You know that prefix, affix, suffix, always become a nightmare, even for common Indonesian native speakers. 

Dikepergoki and mengebambangkan are 100 % wrong. There are no Indonesian verbs like that.

If any Indonesians say "mengebambangkan" (it should be "membambangkan"), it means that they are joking. The meaning is "to make everyone and everything like Bambang/ to make someone like Bambang/ to be Bambang's".

Bambang is an Indonesian original male name. 

First one, from "pergok, memergoki": 1) to see, to find (unintentionally); 2) to get, to know (when doing stealing etc).
Tepergok/ kepergok : 1) to be seen, to be found (unintentionally); 2) to be known by other person etc when doing crime, to be caught red-handed.
Dipergok: 1) surprised; 2) to be caught red-handed (unintentionally).
Dipergoki: to be caught (intentionally).

Second one, meng+ (k)embang+kan = mengembangkan: 1) to open widely, to unfold; 2) to make big (wide, much, etc); 3) to make onward (good, perfect, etc).

Congratulation for your effort to combine "meng+(k)e" with the correct way! 

Anak kunci is the same meaning with "kunci". Anak kunci is an idiom, while kunci is the usual word.



ailsaurus said:


> part of a lock, it is something you open with a key, but not the lock as a whole. I'd say it's the inner system of a lock! ^^ which is what that man was trying to break



Sorry, here, maybe you meant, "kunci". Kunci is the general term, the spesific one is "anak kunci".

Kunci in cryptograph is "the information that controls the operations of a cryptographic algorithm".


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your detailed reply as well. 



Rani_Author said:


> First, I should confirm you that the article used the wrong verbs (heaven knows because of wrong typing or the lack of the typist/ writer/ editor to type/ write/ edit it). You know that prefix, affix, suffix, always become a nightmare, even for common Indonesian native speakers.



(1) We all learn from mistakes sometimes I guess. 

(2) "Bambang" does has another meaning.  Arti kata bambang<sup>2</sup> - Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia (KBBI) Online

(3) More information of "anak kunci" can be found  Anak kunci - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas


----------

